# Đại lý chuyên thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette daikin cho nhà hàng giá rẻ quận 8



## diem.hlv123 (30/12/20)

*Nơi thiết kế, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin cho nhà hàng?*


Nhà hàng ngoài thiết kế duy mĩ, đội ngũ phục vụ tận tình, kỹ năng nấu nướng tốt,… thì quan trọng hơn hết vẫn là phải tạo cho khách hàng một không gian thưởng thức thật thoải mái. Và tất nhiên, việc đầu tư cho nhà hàng một hệ thống máy lạnh đạt chuẩn là điều không thể phớt lờ…


*Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin* là sản phẩm nằm trong tầm ngắm của bạn cho vị trí máy lạnh cho nhà hàng? Thế nhưng, chính sự đa dạng của mặt hàng máy lạnh âm trần cassette trên thị trường, khiến cho bạn khá băn khoăn, liệu có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin cho nhà hàng? Cùng tìm hiểu xem câu trả lời là gì nào!


+++ Tin nên đọc: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất









*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN CÓ NHỮNG ĐIỂM GÌ ĐẶC BIỆT?*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin được mệnh danh siêu phẩm của ngành điện lạnh, đây không hẳn là sự thiên vị về danh hiệu được đặt cho sản phẩm nhà Daikin, để đạt được điều này, có thể nói là nhờ vào sự ấp ủ và gửi vào máy lạnh âm trần cassette những gì tốt nhất của Daikin.



Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan hoặc Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Có dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter với 4 model chính (FCNQ, FCF, FCRN, FCFC)
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 6.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 18.050.000đ – 46.050.000đ









*Tính năng nổi bật nhất:*



Mặt nạ thổi gió thổi theo hướng tròn 360 độ, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt giúp lưu lượng gió được đưa đi đều hơn trong không gian.
Có khả năng hoạt động tốt, bền bỉ trong 1 thời gian dài.
Ít xảy ra sự cố, hay có tình trạng nhỏ nước trong khi hoạt động (định kì 2 tháng vệ sinh máy 1 lần để máy giữ được độ bền bỉ của nó)
Hoạt động không phát ra tiếng ồn, khả năng lọc mùi trong không gian cực kì tốt, phù hợp cho nhà hàng ăn uống.
Lắp đặt và bảo trì vô cùng dễ dàng, thiết kế với nền chủ đạo là trắng và linh hoạt trong lắp đặt, tăng thêm thẩm mỹ cho nhà hàng.


*Mặt hạn chế:*



Luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng liên tục.
Giá thành khá cao so với những thương hiệu khác cùng dòng.
Nhiều model khiến khách hàng hơi khó trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp.







_Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được ứng dụng lắp đặt cho không gian nhà hàng_



*CÓ NÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN CHO NHÀ HÀNG?*



*Không gian nơi nhà hàng vì sao cần lắp đặt máy lạnh?*



Là không gian rộng lớn, có nhiều bàn ghế, lượng khách ra vào khá nhiều.
Thường là một không gian mở, thời gian hoạt động khá lâu, có thể là hơn 12 tiếng/ngày.
Phục vụ thức ăn nên thường có nhiều mùi.



*Có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin cho nhà hàng?*


Câu trả lời là có, với những điều kiện của máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin đã được nêu sáng tỏ ở phần đầu, đôi chiếu với đặc trưng của nơi nhà hàng cũng đủ để khẳng định, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin chính là dành cho nhà hàng.


Không như máy lạnh tủ đứng, hướng thổi hạn chế chỉ một chiều, chưa kể có phần hơi gắt vì là dòng thổi trực tiếp đặt sàn, dễ khiến người dùng khó chịu; hay như máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió với sự phức tạp trong cách lắp đặt và bảo trì… máy lạnh âm trần đích thị là sản phẩm dành cho nhà hàng đấy.









*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN CHO NHÀ HÀNG NÊN LỰA CHỌN MODEL NÀO? GIÁ RA SAO?*

Không thể phủ nhận độ chất lượng vượt trội của sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin , tuy nhiên, không phải khách hàng nào cũng đều có đủ điều kiện để lựa chọn lắp đặt hoặc là máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin, bởi lẽ, mức giá của sản phẩm này cũng được gọi là khá cao so với mặt bằng chung.



*Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm những sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette khác như thuộc tầm trung như:*



Máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Toshiba.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Reetech.







_Hình ảnh kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin_

*ĐẠI LÝ CUNG CẤP VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT THỊ TRƯỜNG LÀ ĐÂU?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đại lý cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin giá rẻ nhất thị trường mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Điều này xuất phát từ 2 điều kiện:


 Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, cam kết cung cấp cho các bạn những mặt hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nguồn gốc, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.

 Đội ngũ lắp đặt máy âm trần Daikin cần đến tay nghề cao, và đội ngũ nhân viên Hải Long Vân đã có kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lĩnh vực lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần này. Bên cạnh đó, vật tư sử dụng như ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước,… đều là hàng đảm bảo, cam kết lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần bạn hoàn hảo nhất có thể.


=> Bạn có thể tham khảo về những công trình do Hải Long Vân thầu tại ĐÂY.



*LỜI KẾT.*


Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn mở 24/7 để sẵn sàng trao đổi với bạn về những vấn đề liên quan đến việc lựa chọn và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin cho nhà hàng. Bên cạnh đó, có những khuyến mãi cực kì hấp dẫn đang chờ đợi các bạn hốt về đây!

Hải Long Vân nhận thầu *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần* cho mọi công trình trên địa bàn Sài Gòn, các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức,… và các tỉnh lân cận Đồng Nai, Long An, Bình Dương, Bình Phước… với giá cam kết rẻ nhất thị trường. Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để nhận được những khuyến mãi cực sốc về giá máy nhé!

Link bài viết: 
https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/co-nen-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-daikin-cho-nha-hang.html


----------

